# How to improve my eyes?



## walloa (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi, so I took a few selfies today and I thought I looked quite good if it wasn't for my ******** gaze
I've struggles my whole life with eye circles/ looking tired, also I think my eyes are tilted downwards so I definitely don't have a cute cat eye look
How can I improve this about me without using heavy make up? On this picture I am only wearing some concealer and my eyes still look quite tired (I seem 13 yo but I'm 18 if anyone wonders)



Also sorry if this isn't the right place to ask this, please redirect me if it isn't


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 12, 2021)

Please don't refer to your gaze in those terms (especially not the r-word). 

First off, do _not_ use a concealer shade one shade lighter than your skintone to attempt to conceal your circles. It will just make them look worse. Use one that's the same as your skintone (or even one shade darker), and then if you want to use a lighter shade over the top, then go in with that. Another option would be to go in with a colour corrector in a shade the opposite of your circles to neutralize them before using concealer.

I think what may be more key for you is skincare. Look for eye serums with niacinamide or caffeine in them, as those ingredients can help with brightening the undereye area over time.

And for the eye shape... a winged eyeliner. It doesn't have to be a huge wing, just a little flick can go a long way. Also: don't line your entire lower lashline; keep it to the outer third or so.


----------



## Caitlin Creech (Apr 1, 2021)

Did you use eye patches? and how long do you sleep?


----------



## toupeemoor (Apr 2, 2021)

lack of sleep or poor sleeping habits usually causes dark circles under the eyes


----------



## jusd'orange (Sep 22, 2021)

i think you need more sleep first of all


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 22, 2021)

toupeemoor said:


> lack of sleep or poor sleeping habits usually causes dark circles under the eyes





jusd'orange said:


> i think you need more sleep first of all



Sometimes dark circles are genetic and no amount of sleep will get rid of them.


----------



## lasharn (Oct 4, 2021)

Catching up on sleep can also help. Allow yourself 7-8 hours of rest to prevent dark circles from appearing.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 6, 2021)

lasharn said:


> Catching up on sleep can also help. Allow yourself 7-8 hours of rest to prevent dark circles from appearing.





shellygrrl said:


> *Sometimes dark circles are genetic and no amount of sleep will get rid of them.*


----------



## lasharn (Oct 6, 2021)

I just said it would help, but you won't actually get rid of them!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 6, 2021)

You also said, "Allow 7-8 hours of rest _to prevent dark circles from appearing_." (emphasis mine)

Not possible if they're genetic.


----------



## AmbyH (Oct 12, 2021)

Use a yellow or peach colored concealer in a shade slightly darker than you'd normally reach for to neutralize the purple shadow under your eyes.


----------



## mirandamir (Oct 13, 2021)

AmbyH said:


> Use a yellow or peach colored concealer in a shade slightly darker than you'd normally reach for to neutralize the purple shadow under your eyes.


Won't that add like cakey/powder effect after a long day?


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 13, 2021)

mirandamir said:


> Won't that add like cakey/powder effect after a long day?



No it won't. Again colour theory.

Also again, shellygrrl nails it and knows what time it is.

I just worked with 3 female actors (3 different ethnicities - light, med and dark skin tones) all of whom had very dark eye circles that were _very_ difficult to conceal. The trick we used? A combination of concealers and lighting techniques to reduce the look of them. 

So in the real world you won't really reduce your dark circles 100%. Minimizing the darkness is your best bet.


----------



## mirandamir (Oct 13, 2021)

makeupbyomar said:


> No it won't. Again colour theory.
> 
> Also again, shellygrrl nails it and knows what time it is.
> 
> ...


That interesting! Thank you! I've always been scared of to be honest cause I have friend who does the same thing but complains about it being cakey at the end of the day. I'm assuming she's using the wrong shade for hers.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 13, 2021)

mirandamir said:


> That interesting! Thank you! I've always been scared of to be honest cause I have friend who does the same thing but complains about it being cakey at the end of the day. I'm assuming she's using the wrong shade for hers.


She may be using too much of either concealer or setting powder.


----------



## mirandamir (Oct 13, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> She may be using too much of either concealer or setting powder.


Ohhh I see. That might be it.....


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 16, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> She may be using too much of either concealer or setting powder.



That's right. Again I forget that not everyone is really experienced of the nuances of make-up application... As the under eye area is the thinnest part of the skin on the human body, you would use a very light hand with your concealer and powder. Let the product work for you. Too much product will tend to accentuate fine lines and will look cakey, even when it's the correct shade you're working with.


----------



## Cbdboxmakers (Oct 21, 2021)

You need to sleep at least 8 hours.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 22, 2021)

Cbdboxmakers said:


> You need to sleep at least 8 hours.



_Meh_, re-read the whole thread for context.


----------



## lasharn (Nov 1, 2021)

mirandamir said:


> Won't that add like cakey/powder effect after a long day?


I think making use of a damp beauty blender will do the job.


----------



## AmbyH (Nov 8, 2021)

lasharn said:


> I think making use of a damp beauty blender will do the job.


It can, maybe, but a little bit of technique on how you'd apply it would be of great help as well.


----------



## cizybiocare (Nov 18, 2021)

Try using rose water and also try cucumber juice. It contains powerful antioxidant and anti-inflammatory properties, which can soothe tired eyes.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 27, 2021)

walloa said:


> Hi, so I took a few selfies today and I thought I looked quite good if it wasn't for my ******** gaze
> I've struggles my whole life with eye circles/ looking tired, also I think my eyes are tilted downwards so I definitely don't have a cute cat eye look
> How can I improve this about me without using heavy make up? On this picture I am only wearing some concealer and my eyes still look quite tired (I seem 13 yo but I'm 18 if anyone wonders)
> View attachment 68857
> ...



I am going to use this as an example of how everyone has this exact challenge, not just you, and how we all try to correct it with varying degrees of effectiveness.

Again, the solution is a combination of factors such as diet, environment, health, products, lighting etc.

These are screen grabs from a scene from episode 11 from an Apple TV+ television series I am currently working on.

Here are a few unedited raw screen grabs of an 18 year old male actor with a scene requiring an extreme close up of his eyes... The actor has extreme dryness / reddness/ peeling around his entire eye area, and the bridge of his nose, (borderline eczema).

The DoP used an ARRI Skypanel S60-C softlight set at 4800K, (degree Kelvin) with a square white foam-core  board placed directly in front of him under his chin as light bounce, (to help redirct light to under his eyes)







These are the products I used to correct his under eye darkness and to minimize the dryness, redness, and peeling of certain areas of his face. For the purpose of this thread I will only explain  what we can see in these grabs.

- Moisturizer: Putty super soothing face cream by Graydon (not pictured)
- Foundation: L'Oreal true match in W5 - Applied with a dedicated concealer brush, over the lid and below the orbital bone and the outer eye area, and nose applied with a foundation brush.
- Concealer 1: MUFE concealer in #5
- Concealer 2: MAC Select Cover up in NC42 - Both concealers mixed and applied with a separate dedicated concealer brush.
Mixed 80% of Concealer 1 with 20% of Concealer 2, (total size of a nickle)
- Powder: Visiora PC 002 - Applied with a latex-free dry wedge sponge.




As you can see, to effectively minimize under eye darkness, you need a combination of factors to help, however it will never be 100%, even in these images you can still see some darkness in the inner corners, but no dryness or flakyness. In this particular case, the 10 day routine was this:

- Drinking lots of water
- Skin care (Moisturizer)
- Make-up application including touch ups throughout the day
- Professional lighting set up
- Make-up removal
- Skin care (optional). Some days a very light moisturizer, other days a bare clean face.

- Sleep hours made no difference in this case, as everyone comes into the trailer with puffy eyes and the legal turn-around for actors is 10 hours from shoot to wrap for 10 days.

Remember each person is different, and each environment is different and how you approach it will be different.


----------



## tulypa (Dec 20, 2021)

makeupbyomar said:


> I am going to use this as an example of how everyone has this exact challenge, not just you, and how we all try to correct it with varying degrees of effectiveness.
> 
> Again, the solution is a combination of factors such as diet, environment, health, products, lighting etc.
> 
> ...


Alright.


----------

